

Show HN: An Interactive CLI Tutorial - gsundeep
http://gsundeep.com/cli

======
splatzone
This is a brilliant idea, but the implementation is a bit poor in my opinion.

In other tutorials (such as Try Ruby, for example), the input is actually
parsed and executed. I've found people like to play around a bit and try
things the tutorial doesn't specify, such as grepping a different part of the
limerick or catting a different file.

I know it might be hard to implement but it's much more pleasing to have a
more complete simulation - I got confused when I tried to grep 'yo-ho-ho' and
just got the full limerick (though I haven't used grep much so I might be at
fault here)

Good luck with it!

~~~
gsundeep
Great points. I'll attempt to implement a "real" grep soon.

Thanks for the feedback!

